# Gaggia Forum



## CFUK (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to the Gaggia Forum, for dedicated discussion about Gaggia Espresso Machines, Gaggia Grinders, Gaggia Parts and Accessories.

Discussions about other makes and models will be moved to the Machines / Grinders and Accessories forum


----------

